# German Shepherd Puppy Ears: Small and Floppy



## SubSnow (Dec 10, 2018)

I have a 10 week old white German Shepherd puppy. He was a runt. I feel as though he has a small head compared to his body and his ears are quite small too. One of the ears has turned but still is floppy but the other one is just floppy unturned. I am a bit worried that his ear will not perk up because I see lots of puppies that age with fairly perky ears. Share your experiences. Thank you so much!


----------



## Dionne2u (Nov 5, 2018)

My puppy at 10 weeks they pretty well both came up and stayed up at 11.5 weeks. Each pup is different and some come up, go down, come up, and go down again and finally come up to stay. If by 6/7 months they are not up, some say they may never be up. Ears have no effect on the personality of the puppy. Chill and enjoy your new baby. She will turn out exactly as she should, just make sure you're giving every thing she needs nutrition wise to do to just that.


----------



## Dionne2u (Nov 5, 2018)

Btw: just saw the pictures...she is beautiful and head look fine.


----------



## germanshepowner (Oct 26, 2018)

This is exactly how my pup looked last month! Don’t worry! My girl had one ear that went up completely and the other was floppy for awhile.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

The longer hair on your pups ears and head are probably making them look smaller than you might expect them to be. That is certainly the case with our long haired dog. His ears look tiny compared to our stock coated dog. But they actually aren't. They are just as large.

There is no need to worry about those ears. Two of our dogs took 9 or more months to get both ears steadily up. Some take longer than others and we have also had pups whose ears were up at 8 weeks and never went down. Nothing to be concerned about, especially in this young a dog.

Relax and enjoy that adorable little one. Please stop worrying about ears!


----------



## mmags (Nov 30, 2017)

That is completely normal. Some dogs ears do not stand until around 6 months or even longer. He is only 10 weeks old, give him time and enjoy him. He looks great.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Adorable puppy. His ears look normal. You have weeks to months before you should be concerned that they won't go up. It looks like there is some lift to the bases. My (completely non-expert) guess is that they'll go up. Enjoy this stage and take lots of pictures because it won't last long!


----------



## Cottonflower2 (Sep 24, 2017)

Hey there's nothing wrong with the flopped ear club!  It's adorable!


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

I think his head looks proportionate (as do his ears) to me. They look like they're going through the flip flop stage, but I'm betting they will stand. He's a total cutie. 


Every puppy/dog is different. Katsu had perky ears from the get go - I've seen 5.5 week old pics of her with perky ears. Steel still had floppy-ish ears at 12 weeks (they stood, but would droop when he woke up from his naps). I'm actually impressed they're standing now with how HUGE they are, lol.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Well, I've got a white gsd/husky mix myself so ok, I'm a bit biased...but I think he's adorable and he looks perfect! 
He looks like a sweet smart pup.

I also think (just from the many "ear worrying" threads on this forum) that it's too early to worry over the ears...?


----------



## BlitzTheGSD (Aug 30, 2018)

He is super cute!!
I wouldnt worry about the ears yet at all. My new pups went up at 10 weeks and never looked back, my last ones ears went up and down for months then finally both perked up around 5 or 6 months. Just dont let people pet his head or mess with his ears for a while so the cartilage doesnt tear. The first thing i tell people when they come up to pet him is "please dont pet his head" and usually with a little explanation so they dont just think im a weirdo.


----------



## JewelLaverne (Aug 2, 2018)

I see the ear question a lot on here, so I’m just curious—do adult GSDs ever have floppy ears? People always seem to be worried that their dog’s ears aren’t going to stand up, but I’ve never seen an adult GSD with floppy ears, so my guess is that they will eventually stand up. But, I haven’t seen every GSD in the world, so maybe floppy-eared ones do exist. It must be rare, though.


----------

